# Another GRIZZLY



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have been wanting to add a sander like this to my shop as well so this review definately helps. Now if only my wife would give me an advance on my allowance!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"OK I couldn't help myself."

Oh … I'd say you helped yourself just fine ;-)

Is the switch likely to be an ongoing annoyance-one that you'll have to fix w/another solution-or the kind of thing that's a pain … three times, and then your used to it?

Nice score!


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

Can't help myself Beener, I'll look at the switch to see if it at least can be repositioned. If it gets too complicated, I'll back off and learn to live with it. Does "Nice Score" mean I suck, lol. I'm still grinning, I'm still high from gittin two new Griz's
KHOP


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I purchased the same machine and never could keep the belt tracked. I don't have it anymore.


----------

